# Series 2 won't install the latest software patch from Tivo



## afimirfcabible (Nov 15, 2007)

I have a series 2 with a replaced and added 2nd hard drive.

Never had problems before (2 years) but now ever since the latest patch from Tivo, my unit requires a reboot after every download. I also don't get the guide info anymore since it seems to try to install the software patch but never updates the guide.

I eventually found that if I go through the guided setup I get an update on my guide but I still don't get the patch installed and the cycle starts again until my guide runs out.

Anyone have any good method of getting the latest software to install without tearing out my hard drive and starting from my original drive.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Suggest you pull the drives and look at the partition table in a PC with MFSLive.

There was/is a problem with MFSTools creating the spare boot partition with less space then the original. TiVo swaps the active partition with the hidden spare partition on the next boot. 

While you have the drives in the PC check it with the drives manufactures diagnostics or SpinRite if you have it a corrupted sector is more likely.


----------



## afimirfcabible (Nov 15, 2007)

I did the upgrade at least 2 years ago. 

Don't even have the computer at this point to put the drives into.

Any chance there is a way to force the update some other way.

Or is there any other methods I could try to get this thing to update to the latest software through the tivo menus or maybe even back doors through the tivo remote?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

There are some "Kick Start" codes you might try. Use at your own risk.

You do not need a very powerful PC the older ones are usually easier to work with. The PC just needs to be new enough to boot from CD (10 years???).


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

Did you run any of the enhancements when you upgraded/expanded? The Sapper tool sets a flag on the TiVo that prevents the software from updating. That flag has to be reset to allow an upgrade installation. I forget the exact flag name but it's something like "allowsoftwareupdate=false".

I went through this with both my Series 2's. They both would call in daily over the network, download the new software and go into the "Reboot pending" status. After a reboot I was still on the 8.whatever software. (Lather, rinse, repeat, repeat, repeat)

Once I remembered that Sapper did that and got the flag reset, they updated to the 9.1 software on the next connection/reboot cycle. Of course now all the Sapper stuff needs to be reinstalled which is my project for this weekend.


----------



## afimirfcabible (Nov 15, 2007)

Any idea how this software flag is set. Do I have to pull both drives, put them in a computer and so on or is there an easier way.


----------



## captdavid (Nov 25, 2007)

I have the very same problem as afimirfcabible. Doom loop with "pending restart." The only work arround I find is to erase everything and start all over. My drive "seems" fine and I have never before encountered problems. 

Called Tivo, but they have no answers. If anyone hears of a solution for someone that is not computer literate enough to take out the drive and read it with PC please let me know. thanks..


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

afimirfcabible said:


> Any idea how this software flag is set. Do I have to pull both drives, put them in a computer and so on or is there an easier way.


I didn't write any of that process down so this is all from memory.

Telnet to the TiVo's bash prompt that should be available from the Sapper process. If I remember correctly I used the hdparm utility to reset the software update flag. You'll have to look at the hdparm options to get it just right.


----------

